# How do I get out of outlook.com preview mode?



## greenbook (Oct 16, 2015)

I really don't like the new preview mode that they are throwing at web email users. Is there a way that I can switch back to the mode they were using before this preview went into place? I looked under display settings, and there is no place that I see where I can disable the preview mode.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

This might do it. Check under Options then Layout and last Message List.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I'd like to amend the above. That didn't seem to do anything so I played around with it some more and now I like what I see, just a list of all email in my inbox. and nothing below the list.

Here's what I did. Click on Settings then Layout. Select the Reading Pane.
1. Hide the Reading Pane
2. Select let me select the message.


----------



## TulsaRose (Jan 6, 2012)

In addition to Liz's suggestion, try this if it looks anything like your email setup. Click the *Gear* icon and select *Reading Pane \ Off.*


----------



## TulsaRose (Jan 6, 2012)

Another area to check out...click the *Gear *icon and select* Options.* Find the instructions as shown in this screenshot:


----------



## greenbook (Oct 16, 2015)

I have tried turning the reading pane off through clicking on the gear icon and display settings, and it does nothing.

I have tried turning the reading pane off through clicking on options - layout - reading pane, and it does nothing.

Still stuck with outlook.com preview.


----------



## TulsaRose (Jan 6, 2012)

After making the selections, do you *Save*? After saving changes, close Outlook.com to allow changes to take effect. You should see the difference when you reopen Outlook.com.


----------



## TulsaRose (Jan 6, 2012)

greenbook said:


> I have tried turning the reading pane off through clicking on options -* layout *- reading pane, and it does nothing.


We are apparently dealing with two different things. Are you using Outlook email from within Windows *OR *Outlook.com (Hotmail)? The reason I ask...when I click on Gear \ Options, there is no *Layout* choice. My instructions are for *Outlook.com(Hotmail)*.

1) Click *Gear* Icon
2) Click *Options*
3) Scroll down to Reading email and click on *Reading pane*
4) Make the* two *selections as shown in my screenshot then *SAVE*.
5) Close Outlook.com(Hotmail)

Instructions for *Office Outlook* are pretty straight forward:

On the* View* tab, in the *Layout* group, click *Reading Pane*, and then click Right, Bottom, or *Off*.

If you still have the Reading pane displayed when you reopen Outlook.com, please take a screenshot of that window and post it here.


----------



## greenbook (Oct 16, 2015)

I am using outlook.com/Hotmail.com.

If I click on the gear icon, and then options, there is no heading on the left called "reading email." There is only "layout," and "reading pane" is underneath that. See attachments...

I am saving all my changes, logging out of outlook.com (let's just call it Hotmail.com....confusing), and logging back in. Nothing changes.


----------



## TulsaRose (Jan 6, 2012)

Try as I might, I cannot duplicate the menu's you show in your screenshots in Outlook.com (Hotmail). Your screenshots don't show the top of the window which might have given me some clue as to where you are seeing those menu's. 

Is there a HELP icon anywhere on the page? Correcting the problem really shouldn't be this big an ordeal. I can only guess we are talking about two entirely different email apps. 

Which operating system (Windows 10, Windows 8.1, Windows XP, etc) are you running? Are you using Office 365? Are you using Windows Outlook Web App? Which browser...IE, Firefox, Chrome, etc.?


----------



## greenbook (Oct 16, 2015)

I am using Windows 7 on a Dell desktop. I can't turn off the preview no matter if I am using IE, Firefox or Chrome. I have uploaded a few more attachments...


----------



## greenbook (Oct 16, 2015)

I tried searching help. There is nothing about Hotmail.com preview, much less how to disable it.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

You cannot opt out of the preview
Microsoft are gradually changing everybody over, but criteria they use for change is beyond me
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...-preview/bd0a88cd-fca7-4589-afc1-8b585b4688a7


----------



## TulsaRose (Jan 6, 2012)

These instructions are from an article relating to the *New Outlook:

How do I find the Options menus?*
Click Settings







in the top, right menu bar. You'll see several links to change options in Outlook.com to customize your view.

How do I turn off the *Preview Text* in the list of email messages? When my account was updated, I now see part of the text of each message in the Inbox.

Click *Settings* in the top, right menu bar and select *Display Settings*.

Under *Display Settings*, click *Message list*, click *Hide preview text*, and click *OK to save*.
Thanks for the heads up, Derek. I'm glad I had to do all this research before my account changes. Apparently, eventually we will just have to accept the Preview Pane but until that time, it can be hidden.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

If you mean the word Preview in the title, you can not get rid of that.

In May MS migrated us to a Preview of the new and Improved (well maybe not)
https://blogs.office.com/2015/05/21/new-ways-to-get-more-done-in-outlook-com/

Complaints about the improvement:
http://outlook.uservoice.com/forums/284136-outlook-com


----------



## greenbook (Oct 16, 2015)

Well it looks as though I am stuck, and I am just going to have to deal with looking at an inbox that I don't like looking at and that is cumbersome to work with. Hide, hide, hide and save....the preview mode never goes away. Thanks for your help with this.


----------

